

HTTP 2.0 - draft 2 - bgentry
http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-httpbis-http2-02?

======
elisee
Direct link of changelog since draft 1: [http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-
ietf-httpbis-http2-02?#appe...](http://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-ietf-httpbis-
http2-02?#appendix-A.1)

------
digitalWestie
I'm surprised at how small the working group is.

